# Baytril: long term side effects?



## Lissa (Aug 29, 2005)

Does anyone know if Baytril has long-term side effects?


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

Found out just as we had suspected when I was talking to you on the phone last night, Lissa. 
Rabbits can live fine on long-term Baytril ... or other antibiotics.The concern would be developing a resistance to theBaytril(if symptoms return while still on Baytril, may need to switch drugs).

-Carolyn


----------



## Lissa (Aug 29, 2005)

Great. Thank you so much Carolyn.


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

Corky's vet told me there were really no nonelong term side affects...cuz he was so young and still growing, hedidn't put on weight, but when he went off it he put on the weight andis fine. If Izzy is older tho, that shouldn't be much of aconcern I'm guessing!


----------



## Carolyn (Aug 29, 2005)

That was from Kathy Smithand she didn't think age really factored into it.



-Carolyn


----------



## CorkysMom (Aug 29, 2005)

I realize that...I just meant for the putting onweight...if Izzy's older and not growing, weight gaining s/n't be anissue like it was for Corky at 3 months! We struggled to even maintainhis weight, let alone put on more as he was growing!

Hope that made more sense...lol


----------



## Lissa (Aug 29, 2005)

Iszy is 2lb 12oz which is a pretty good weight for her breed.


----------



## cirrustwi (Aug 29, 2005)

I just wanted to make a quick note aboutBaytril. I have given the oral version, and except for thefact that it apparently tastes awful, I've had no problems.That said, I have also used the injectable kind, and will never do itagain. I did some research and found out that the injectableis very caustic and an extremely painful injection. If itgets on the skin, it can cause awful sores and must be given in asaline:Baytril solution of 30:1. 

I hate to say it, but that frightens me about the oral aswell. Again, I've never had any problems with it. Ido ask my vet if he can give me any alternative and have used a coupleof other medications.

Jen


----------



## cirrustwi (Sep 15, 2005)

Lissa: I just adopted a rat who has a chronicrespiratory problem. She is on Baytril and Doxycycline and anAlbuteral/Gentocyn nebulizer whenever she has an attack. Italked extensively with the woman who runs the rescue and is an vettech who specializes in exotics (she does research, so she's really upon things) and with a wonderful exotics vet about the long termadministration of this medication. They both said there isabsolutely no problem using any of those things for longterm. I asked them specifically about Iszy and they agreedthat it was safe for rabbits long term as well. So noproblems with side effects have really been seen.

I also learned a trick for giving it. I think it would workwith rabbits as well. We mixed it with vanilla coffeesyrup. It's just sugary enough to take away the bitter tasteof Baytril.

Jen


----------



## pamnock (Sep 15, 2005)

Baytril (enrofloxacin) is generally considered safe for long term use in rabbits. 

However, It has been known to cause cartilage damage/erosion and jointdamage over long-termin young growing rabbits and it doesalter the flora of the GI tract, so may cause intestinal problems withsome individuals. In rare cases, Baytril may cause seizuresin hypersensitive individuals. Baytril has also been known tocause damage to the eyes in rare cases. Somemeds.cannot be given while the rabbit is on Baytril

Pam


----------



## Lissa (Sep 16, 2005)

Thank you Jen and Pam. &lt;3


----------

